# Binky free, sweet Harold



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm sorry we lost you, Harold. I will miss you.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Binky free Harold.
:rainbow:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 31, 2012)

so sorry for you loss. Binky free Harold.


----------



## HEM (Oct 31, 2012)

we are sorry for your loss
Binky free Harold


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Harold


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 31, 2012)

:rip:ink iris:


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 31, 2012)

He had a good life & knew you loved him. He's now at peace.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 31, 2012)

binky free, little one!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 31, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.
Binkie Free, Sweet Harold

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 1, 2012)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Harold. Their loss leaves such a hole in your heart. Binky free little man and rest in peace.:bunnyangel:


----------

